# Everythng you need ?



## talwynor (May 30, 2009)

I checked out the WOTBS campaign site and saw the pdf battle maps in 1 in scale links....are these all the battle maps needed for the entire campaign?  I had posted in another thread that I had been looking for modules that contained that very thing!  If that's the case, Im just about sold (still need to get a feel for the story but this is great news!)

Any chance there are monster tokens included as well...


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2009)

talwynor said:


> I checked out the WOTBS campaign site and saw the pdf battle maps in 1 in scale links....are these all the battle maps needed for the entire campaign? I had posted in another thread that I had been looking for modules that contained that very thing! If that's the case, Im just about sold (still need to get a feel for the story but this is great news!)
> 
> Any chance there are monster tokens included as well...




Those are the maps for the original 3.5 version.  The 4E version has more encounters and maps, and as we release each adventure, we'll have a free map pack for each, just like we did for 3.5.

No tokens, though, sorry!


----------



## merchantsteve (May 30, 2009)

As Morrus said, more maps!
As a teaser, here are some of the new maps in the first adventure :

A Magic Shoppe
City Streets
A huge warehouse
An Apartment
A Doormaker's Shop

and a few more, but I'll never tell...


----------

